# 3 x kittens need a home - West Midlands



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I am currently fostering Bella, Benzie and Billy through the Stourbridge & District branch RSPCA. They are approx. 13 weeks old. They were found in a garden with their stray mom when they were about 10 weeks old. 
Up until now, they have had very little human contact and were very wary of people. Over the few weeks, they have settled well into their foster home with me and already are beginning to trust people. They were quite skinny when they came in, but are now eating well and have put on weight. 
The change in Benzie since he came into foster is the most visible. He loves fuss, his toys and will purr when he is picked up! 
Bella is a little more shy but enjoys tickles on her tummy and behind her ears! 
Billy is the most timid of the 3 and will let you stroke him when he is in his bed. At the moment, he does not like being handled, but given the change I have seen even over such a short time, I'm sure with patience and love he will come round. 
My worry is, that they are still very wary of strangers and I feel that the longer they are with me (as much as I would like to keep them!) the more difficult it will be for them to adapt into a new home. 
They are wonderful little kittens and I have to say that of all the kittens I have fostered, these have really grabbed my heart because of the drastic change that I have seen in them over the last few weeks. 
Please contact me, if you could offer 1 (or all) a forever home x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how cute are they, just adorable, i do hope they find a loving home/homes, soon, just beautiful xx_


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All 
These cute little ones are still looking for their forever home. 
They went to be neutered/spayed and chipped last week and are all doing fine!
Thank you and please contact me if you could offer a home x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Goooorgeous, can't believe they're still looking for homes!!! xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i cannot believe they havent been snapped up, they are all so pretty,_


----------

